# He's Going To Carlo's Bake Shop!!!



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I was joking around to my hubby tonight. Telling him to go to Carlo's bake shop and get me a cake on the way home. I knew it was in NJ but I didn't think that was close to where he was going to be in New York city. Well come to find out it's only 15 minutes away....LMAO. So he's gonna go by there on Friday and bring some stuff home for me....yummy

For those of you who don't know Carlo's Bake Shop is part of a TV show called Cake Boss on TLC. We watch it every time it's on...I'm so excited!


Sorry I'm a nerd.....hehehe


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

omg! I LOVEEE that show!!! Im jealous! Did you see the recent one where they made the Leaning Tower of Pisa? That thing was BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I did....I hope he can get an autographed picture for me.....I would love that..LMAO


I love the dinosaur cake they played tonight....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I did....I hope he can get an autographed picture for me.....I would love that..LMAO
> 
> I love the dinosaur cake they played tonight....


I missed tonights.  My boyfriend is obsessed with Operacion Repo and theres like a freakin marathon on or something...LAME.
Ohhhh, Im soooo jealous. TAKE PICTURES OF YOUR GOODIES AND POST THEM!!! lol. I wonder if his stuff tastes as good as it looks...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That's what I am thinking. I hope it makes the 11 hour drive in the car with my hubby without him eating it all.....LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mmmmm cake.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> omg! I LOVEEE that show!!! Im jealous! Did you see the recent one where they made the Leaning Tower of Pisa? That thing was BEAUTIFUL!!!!


LOL, I seen that episode the other day.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Did you guys see the episode with the bride to be that decorated her own cake and he about flipped his lid. I thought to myself that she would have been wearing that cake if it was the one I did. Talk about bridzilla LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah they showed that one again lastnight...I almost died...LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Did you guys see the episode with the bride to be that decorated her own cake and he about flipped his lid. I thought to myself that she would have been wearing that cake if it was the one I did. Talk about bridzilla LOL


That lady was a BIOTCHHH!!!! Did you see how beautiful the cake was that he re-made for her and personally delievered and she wouldnt even get off her arse to go look at it. The mom was all doting to her INCREDIBLY rude daughter...pssh...if that was my kid, Id let her pay for her own dang wedding.

But the episode was entertaining! I felt so bad for him though!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If that were my daughter I would have beat the crap out of her...I love how he told her future husband "good luck brother" HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> That lady was a BIOTCHHH!!!! Did you see how beautiful the cake was that he re-made for her and personally delievered and she wouldnt even get off her arse to go look at it. The mom was all doting to her INCREDIBLY rude daughter...pssh...if that was my kid, Id let her pay for her own dang wedding.
> 
> But the episode was entertaining! I felt so bad for him though!!


I would have made her pay for both cakes. and the colors that she wasted.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think her mother did pay for both cakes...LMAO


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I think her mother did pay for both cakes...LMAO


I think you are right.If I were that mom I would have made her pay for both.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't watch that show, but is that the guy who made the Duggars cake when Josh and Anna found out if it was a boy or girl? I think I have seen the commercials and meant to watch an actual episode, not just a cameo on another show. Is it good? I am not much into reality TV, but I like many of the shows on TLC.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I love the show. I love it when a cake gets dropped...LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lmfao. Oh Whitney...you're evil! LOL. I like that show A LOT more than Ace of Cakes.


----------

